# Unique Maglite Lens-From early on.



## willrx (Jun 7, 2007)

Bought this old style 3 D Maglite recently and wondered if any of you have any info on this special lens. Mag identified production of the light as Sept. 1982. Previous owner believes this lens was part of a special offering from Maglite that also included a Pachmayr grip and Magnumstar Krypton bulbs (I have these also-not pictured). The lens is supposed to reflect some light back into the reflector for a more intense beam. It actually does seem brighter with it installed. Thanks for looking.


----------



## DonShock (Jun 7, 2007)

Interesting, I might have to get a small reflector from the Shoppe on my next order just to try that out. What's the dimensions on that reflector? I'll get the closest match available.


----------



## ABTOMAT (Jun 8, 2007)

I don't think that's original. It appears to be the lens from a GT Price Smoke Cutter, or at least from the same manufacturer. The reverse reflector is designed to reduce fog glare direct bulb light causes.


----------



## Kel-Lite 911 (Jun 8, 2007)

I have a GT Price smoke cutter 3D cell , it came with a spare lens with center piece and reflector bulb holder. I have not looked at the bulb in the flashlight.....


----------



## willrx (Jun 8, 2007)

Wow, very interesting. I really appreciate the information. I would never have figured that out without you folks. I would like to see one of these GT Price Smoke Cutter lights. Please post here if you wish. So the lens helps to see or "cut" through fog better-very nice to know. I really hope I get to help some of you soon with a question. I feel like I've been soaking up a lot of your knowledge lately.


----------



## greenlight (Jun 8, 2007)




----------

